# 2014 JoAnn's Fabrics and Crafts



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

I ventured into my local store today searching for some clearance items for my Victim in the Secret Reaper. My store was still placing items out, but had a pretty good selection. 

I double checked if there was already a thread made for this and did not see one. So, here are some pictures I captured today. I will also be uploading a video.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

https://flic.kr/p/oP9du1


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

OMG the grandin road dogs!!!


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

I thought the same thing! I have to go see if I can find them!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

So many cool things have to go see if Halloween is out at ours yet


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

I wonder if that was a purposely misspelled "HHPPY Halloween" on that long orange pillow in the original pictures or am I just seeing it incorrectly and it spells "Happy" correctly?


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Love those black skulls!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

frogkid11 said:


> I wonder if that was a purposely misspelled "HHPPY Halloween" on that long orange pillow in the original pictures or am I just seeing it incorrectly and it spells "Happy" correctly?


Good eye, frogkid. They sure did flub that one

Some neat items this year.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

Did you happend to notice how much the skeleton dog and cat were?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks Jezebel_Boo for the great photos. I have a Joann's nearby but haven't been in for a while now. Looks like a trip is in order. I liked the "Welcome to the Crypt" sign. The pillow was funny. Wonder if anyone in mfging noticed it. Or anyone at Joann's. Really kind of shocked it didn't get returned by Joann's corporate.

I'm pretty full up with decor items and have made a point of avoiding HomeGoods this year except for one trip in so many of the items in Joann 's I can resist. I have to admit my eyes perked up when I saw the Bonez bulldog and cat though. That shockwd me that Joann's was selling them. Wonder what they are selling them for. i have two of the dogs from GR last year but I've resisted the cat so far. Any Wilton baking items out yet? I bought my 3D skull pan from them with a coupon a few years ago. I assume their Funkin pumpkins are in stock already.

I know Joann's has a few summer/fall sales...one a Midnight madness or something like that...has anyone heard when this will be this year? There aren't too many fabric stores around my area anymore in fact Joann's and Hobby Lobby are the only places now that comes to mind. Beverly's is another local Calif store. Any nice fabric in Joann's yet? I don't really sew anymore but have picked up fabric for a few of my halloween props so still keep a look out for a cool fabric worth picking up some yardage in.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Did you happend to notice how much the skeleton dog and cat were?


The cat was 39.99 and the dog was 49.99


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

frogkid11 said:


> I wonder if that was a purposely misspelled "HHPPY Halloween" on that long orange pillow in the original pictures or am I just seeing it incorrectly and it spells "Happy" correctly?


I didn't even catch that! I was too busy trying to take pictures. Lol


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Jules17 said:


> Love those black skulls!


They are pretty substantial.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks Jezebel_Boo for the great photos. I have a Joann's nearby but haven't been in for a while now. Looks like a trip is in order. I liked the "Welcome to the Crypt" sign. The pillow was funny. Wonder if anyone in mfging noticed it. Or anyone at Joann's. Really kind of shocked it didn't get returned by Joann's corporate.
> 
> I'm pretty full up with decor items and have made a point of avoiding HomeGoods this year except for one trip in so many of the items in Joann 's I can resist. I have to admit my eyes perked up when I saw the Bonez bulldog and cat though. That shockwd me that Joann's was selling them. Wonder what they are selling them for. i have two of the dogs from GR last year but I've resisted the cat so far. Any Wilton baking items out yet? I bought my 3D skull pan from them with a coupon a few years ago. I assume their Funkin pumpkins are in stock already.
> 
> I know Joann's has a few summer/fall sales...one a Midnight madness or something like that...has anyone heard when this will be this year? There aren't too many fabric stores around my area anymore in fact Joann's and Hobby Lobby are the only places now that comes to mind. Beverly's is another local Calif store. Any nice fabric in Joann's yet? I don't really sew anymore but have picked up fabric for a few of my halloween props so still keep a look out for a cool fabric worth picking up some yardage in.


I was surprised about the dog and cat myself. They did have an end cap of baking items, unfortunately I didn't get a picture. And, you are correct. The funkin pumpkins are out. I got pictures on the main aisle of halloween, but there were a couple other areas I didn't get. Like the new halloween scrapbook items and such. I did venture over to the fabric, but I wasn't impressed by the selection.

As far as the sale goes, I'm not sure about the midnight madness, but they are usually pretty good about putting things at 30 and 40% off shortly after they stock the shelves. I definitely wouldn't pay full price for anything.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

frogkid11 said:


> I wonder if that was a purposely misspelled "HHPPY Halloween" on that long orange pillow in the original pictures or am I just seeing it incorrectly and it spells "Happy" correctly?


I saw that too. Bad quality control apparently.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Thank you so much for this thread. Neither of the JoAnn stores in my area has much Halloween out yet, although as of last night the larger of the two had clearly started. I had no idea they'd be carrying the skeleton cat or dog. Has anyone been in a position to compare the JoAnn versions with those available elsewhere? If the quality is the same I just might wait with coupon in hand to pounce on that kitty as soon as he hits the shelves. It strikes me as something that will sell out rather quickly.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Need to get the dog and cat before they start to discount Halloween. I do like using coupons!


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

FYI - there is a 30% off anyone one item coupon going on through Saturday - I found it online. I'm hoping my store has the Bonez cat (I purchased the dog last year from GR) so I can use it before they sell out.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

If you search retailmenot, theres still a 50% coupon good til/ the 31st of Aug. Ive used them at both Michaels and Joanns.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm signed up for both Michaels and Joann's newsletter so get email from them periodically. I also check RetailMeNot when i'm going to a store that I don't sign up for. Found them to be a reliable good source for discounts on occasion. In fact used them for a shipping savings at Victorian Trading Co. When I ordered my Peeping Thomas prop.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

kittyvibe said:


> If you search retailmenot, theres still a 50% coupon good til/ the 31st of Aug. Ive used them at both Michaels and Joanns.


I was just on there and they only show the 40% coupons for both stores. They might be specific to certain areas.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Screaming Demons said:


> I was just on there and they only show the 40% coupons for both stores. They might be specific to certain areas.


thats weird, I never input any zip codes, this is a direct link, let me know if it opens up
http://instore.thread.co/retailmeno...K5PHGV5IO7FSOPU&df=J2XDJFSGYFEKRD7Z57FT36RS64


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

It opened and printed. Thank you. Here kitty kitty kitty. And your little dog too.

I must say I'd be happy with any of that decor, and the bat soap dish is adorable. Do you hear me Secret Reaper?


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

Wow, i was at Joann's last night for their anniversary sale and i didn't see ANY of that stuff!! They had some boxes though...i really need that kitty <3 and i love the dishes-looks like a bat candy dish? And the 3-skull dish is cool. I might need to head for a Joann's in the city!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Guys if you have a smart phone....coupon sherpa....and its free, and usually has these coupons. Michaels has their own app, but Joanns does not. On the app you get their coupons too.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks Jezebel_Boo for the great photos. I have a Joann's nearby but haven't been in for a while now. Looks like a trip is in order. I liked the "Welcome to the Crypt" sign. The pillow was funny. Wonder if anyone in mfging noticed it. Or anyone at Joann's. Really kind of shocked it didn't get returned by Joann's corporate.
> 
> I'm pretty full up with decor items and have made a point of avoiding HomeGoods this year except for one trip in so many of the items in Joann 's I can resist. I have to admit my eyes perked up when I saw the Bonez bulldog and cat though. That shockwd me that Joann's was selling them. Wonder what they are selling them for. i have two of the dogs from GR last year but I've resisted the cat so far. Any Wilton baking items out yet? I bought my 3D skull pan from them with a coupon a few years ago. I assume their Funkin pumpkins are in stock already.
> 
> I know Joann's has a few summer/fall sales...one a Midnight madness or something like that...has anyone heard when this will be this year? There aren't too many fabric stores around my area anymore in fact Joann's and Hobby Lobby are the only places now that comes to mind. Beverly's is another local Calif store. Any nice fabric in Joann's yet? I don't really sew anymore but have picked up fabric for a few of my halloween props so still keep a look out for a cool fabric worth picking up some yardage in.


Ghost of Spooky, Lil Ghouliette bought me a really nice looking skeleton cat from http://www.buycostumes.com/ It was only $20 much less expensive than Grandin road.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

kittyvibe said:


> thats weird, I never input any zip codes, this is a direct link, let me know if it opens up
> http://instore.thread.co/retailmeno...K5PHGV5IO7FSOPU&df=J2XDJFSGYFEKRD7Z57FT36RS64


Today it's showing up. Weird.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

I prefer your cat to the Grandin Road one, Ghouliet. I decided against theirs not because of the price, but because it's painted black. I don't think it would show up well at night and would ultimately be a waste of money for me...

Anyone know if JoAnn has marked down Halloween *at all* yet? Early in the season they tend to offer 20% off, and most stores won't let you use a coupon on sale items.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Bella LaGhostly said:


> Anyone know if JoAnn has marked down Halloween *at all* yet? Early in the season they tend to offer 20% off, and most stores won't let you use a coupon on sale items.


Halloween items were _barely_ beginning to be set up when I stopped in just the other day. Would be nice, though I highly doubt it


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 15, 2009)

I went their to day and the cat and dog were 30% off


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

My mom was shopping in Joanns and she overheard another girl in the aisle freaking out that she missed out on the Halloween stuff because it looked like it was almost all gone. My mom told her that they were JUST starting to put it out, so its Joanns thats late to the party, not the girl.

I mean, this is what the perception is to people who arent too obsessed but like Halloween and the stores being very slow to put out everything. In the Tampa/Pinellas area, most of our stores have just a pittance out and it indeed looks like a clearance area. Meanwhile, the worker I saw yesterday was putting out more CHRISTMAS stuff in an aisle and the Halloween was scattered about in different aisles, looking picked over.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Not related....and I don't see a thread for it. But, I know several on this list like the skeletal animals. I was going through my email and forgot I had a 10 of 30 coupon I needed to use for World Market. So, I went through a quick jaunt of their website and came across this...

Only 7.99! And, only available in stores!  looks like I might be visiting world market 

Approx. 16in W X 14in L


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

JoAnn Fabric in Webster, Texas


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i want that skull damask fabric, darn it.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

ok i have to have that skull damask fabric too. And the striped socks, if they're over-the-knee, cuz knee-high only comes mid-calf on me lol. For the damask, i'm picturing it as a new lampshade cover on a table lamp with crystals on it  So pretty!!!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I got the cat today - 30% off + another 15% coupon I had. 

The lady in front of me was sort of freaked out - she kept turning around looking at it & shuddering. 
But the older lady with her (her mom, maybe) thought it was funny! btw - my cats and dog...not impressed. 








Color changing house. 








Some neat cross-stitch patterns in here I can't wait to do!








Socks








sorry so huge - this is how they uploaded!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

gloomycatt said:


> ok i have to have that skull damask fabric too. And the striped socks, if they're over-the-knee, cuz knee-high only comes mid-calf on me lol. For the damask, i'm picturing it as a new lampshade cover on a table lamp with crystals on it  So pretty!!!


gloomy, i got a couple yards of the damask! Pretty sure it's gonna be the backing of my Dia de Los Muertos quilt when i make it. and the socks are over the knee.


----------



## October Country (Sep 2, 2014)

I love that copper pumpkin!


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

I went at the last minute on sunday night to get my skelly kitty so totally missed out on anything else (closing announcements as we walked in, no less) and i also had mixed reactions from people. There were 3 employees at the registers and 2 of them were like, thank god someone is buying that to get it out of here, it's so creepy, etc. I just had to laugh


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

lisa48317 said:


> I got the cat today - 30% off + another 15% coupon I had.
> 
> The lady in front of me was sort of freaked out - she kept turning around looking at it & shuddering.
> But the older lady with her (her mom, maybe) thought it was funny! btw - my cats and dog...not impressed.
> ...


Love the zipper sock....they should do one revealing a leg bone inside


----------

